
Show HN: (EARLY) Phoenix LiveView Reddit-Like Site - starvingbear
https://github.com/smileys-tavern/gabbler
======
generalpass
Reddit must really suck lately?

~~~
starvingbear
hah.. well. It's a reddit-like site not a reddit replacement. Just a spot to
tinker for now

